# CONFERENCE USA: Tulsa out; WKU in



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Chuck Landon: 
Hilltoppers to blow out Hurricane in C-USA*









The obvious question is: Why has it taken Tulsa so long to pull the trigger?

There are two reasons, it seems.

No. 1, since Tulsa was hosting the Conference USA Tournament, school officials didn't want to announce the departure until after the tourney had been played. Granted, it would have created a rather uneasy situation, which would have detracted from the tournament.

No. 2, there was no one to pull the trigger. First, Tulsa fired its president in September after only 74 days on the job. Next, Tulsa fired athletic director Ross Parmley in December after he was named in a federal investigation involving gambling.

Tulsa hired a new athletic director, former Eastern Michigan AD Derrick Gragg, just three days ago.

That's why Tulsa is just now getting around to saying adios to Conference USA. From a football standpoint, I will be sorry to see Tulsa leave. It has been the cornerstone of C-USA football since Marshall joined the league in 2005.

It will be difficult to replace the Golden Hurricane football program.

But I'm certain Western Kentucky will do its best. And, yes, that is who will replace Tulsa. The Hilltoppers want to join Conference USA and league officials have confirmed WKU will be invited.

http://www.herald-dispatch.com/sports/x2114944955/Hilltoppers-to-blow-out-Hurricane-in-C-USA


----------

